# Application agenda compatible pencil



## ThibaultH (3 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour,
J’ai un iPad Pro (2018) et je suis enseignant.
J’ai l’habitude de prévoir ma semaine dans un carnet de bord papier qui ressemble à la photo ci-dessous





Je recherche une application qui pourrait le remplacer et qui serait compatible avec l’Apple pencil pour pouvoir continuer à écrire de façon manuscrite (plus simple pour effacer, corriger etc)
En connaissez-vous ? 
Merci


----------



## Chris K (3 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour,

Je ne connais pas d’application spécifiquement dédiée à cela.

Il est toutefois possible d’utiliser l’excellente application GoodNotes 4 de « Time Base Technology Limited »
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/goodnotes-4/id778658393?mt=8 et d’y importer un modèle d’agenda (non inclus, mais typiquement c’est du fichier PDF). On peut trouver de tels modèles ici par exemple : https://www.etsy.com/fr/market/digital_planner_goodnotes_2019?ref=amp-market (ils me semble qu’ils sont tous en anglais) ou bien il doit être aisé de se créer soit même un modèle PDF (c’est ce que je vais faire d’ailleurs je crois).


----------



## ThibaultH (3 Janvier 2019)

Super merci j’y avais pas du tout pensais. 
Les modèles sont en anglais donc pas terrible [emoji53] 
Je ne vois pas comment en crée un, comment on peut faire ? [emoji4]


----------



## Chris K (3 Janvier 2019)

ThibaultH a dit:


> Super merci j’y avais pas du tout pensais.
> Les modèles sont en anglais donc pas terrible [emoji53]
> Je ne vois pas comment en crée un, comment on peut faire ? [emoji4]



Comme je disais... faut créer un PDF. Donc avec toute application capable de générer un PDF (Pages ou Keynote par exemple) GoodNotes préconise d’utiliser plutôt un logiciel de vectorisation (genre Adobe Illustrator). Je vais creuser la question en faisant quelques essais.


----------



## Chris K (3 Janvier 2019)

Voici, rapidement, à quoi cela pourrait ressembler...

Le modèle a été créé depuis l’application Pages, exporté en fichier PDF lequel a été importé dans l’application GoodNotes. Tout ça depuis l’iPad Pro.

En réalité cela risque de demander un peu plus de boulot notamment pour créer les 52 semaines, donc 52 pages PDF.
Si ça se trouve il existe des appli Web permettant de créer en PDF un agenda complet. Il suffirait donc de l’importer dans GoodNotes.

Donc voilà : GoodNotes + modèle perso ça peut très bien le faire. D’autant que GoodNotes peut servir à d’autres choses en parallèle.


----------



## ThibaultH (4 Janvier 2019)

Je te remercie pour tes réponses. 
J’ai trouvé un tuto sur YouTube que j’ai adapter à mon projet.
J’y ai passé du temps mais le résultat me convient [emoji4]
Je mes le lien de la vidéo si ça intéresse :  https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=04oy8jkpB5A
Visuel de mon agenda : 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 129132


----------



## Chris K (4 Janvier 2019)

Super, merci pour ton retour ! 

Le mien va finalement ressembler à cela :





Une page avec les jours de la semaine et une page de notes pour chaque semaine.

Je l’ai créé avec Numbers pour qu’il me génère automatiquement les jours de la semaine, le mois en cours, bref toute la gestion des dates à l’aide de formules uniquement en faisant varier le numéro de semaine.
L’année prochaine je n’aurai qu’à changer l’année pour générer tout un agenda.

J’ai ajouté des onglets (J,F,M, ...., D) pour me permettre d’aller directement en début d’un mois (via des liens, mais ça marche une fois sur deux pour l’instant).


----------



## ThibaultH (4 Janvier 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Super, merci pour ton retour !
> 
> Le mien va finalement ressembler à cela :
> Voir la pièce jointe 129133
> ...



J’avais pas pensé à Numbers, bien vue. 
J’ai noté toutes les dates à la main ... je retiens l’idée pour la prochaine année scolaire [emoji6]


----------



## Petidej (6 Janvier 2019)

Est-il possible de partager vos créations ?


----------



## ThibaultH (6 Janvier 2019)

Petidej a dit:


> Est-il possible de partager vos créations ?



Oui sans problème, le mien est fait pour l’enseignement par contre 

Ps : je n’arrive pas à partager le document depuis l’iPad, j’ai accès qu’aux photos ...


----------



## Chris K (6 Janvier 2019)

Petidej a dit:


> Est-il possible de partager vos créations ?



Mon mien est là https://www.dropbox.com/sh/elyiaz975ge9jls/AAAfxLcmqZDvDsHg0Hy4VRY2a?dl=0 (pas totalement fini - notamment pour les liens de paginations entre les mois - mais possède les 52 semaines, les jours fériés, les dates de vacances scolaires).
Style papier légèrement texturé, Format A4, utilisé sur un iPad Pro 12,9 (aucune idée de ce que cela donne sur un autre iPad).

Suffit de l’importer dans GoodNotes.


----------



## Chris K (6 Janvier 2019)

ThibaultH a dit:


> Oui sans problème, le mien est fait pour l’enseignement par contre
> 
> Ps : je n’arrive pas à partager le document depuis l’iPad, j’ai accès qu’aux photos ...



Heuu... en choisissant _Transférer un fichier_ depuis le forum puis choisir _Parcourir_ (qui te permettra de naviguer dans l’appli Fichiers et donc de choisir ton PDF) ? Le poids du fichier est limité par contre (raison pour laquelle j’ai posé mon truc sur ma Dropbox).


----------



## Petidej (7 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour Chris K,
Je viens de télécharger ton fichier, effectivement pagination pas fini, mais en tout cas qui fonctionne jusqu’en mars d’après mes souvenir. En ce qui concerne l’ipad, c’est un 2017 normal et cerise sur le gâteau je te confirme qu’il fonctionne très bien sur Notes Plus ainsi que Notability en plus de Goodnotes. Me tarde de télécharger la version finale car tu a produit un semainier, simple efficace j’adopte


----------



## ThibaultH (7 Janvier 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Heuu... en choisissant _Transférer un fichier_ depuis le forum puis choisir _Parcourir_ (qui te permettra de naviguer dans l’appli Fichiers et donc de choisir ton PDF) ? Le poids du fichier est limité par contre (raison pour laquelle j’ai posé mon truc sur ma Dropbox).



Je suis bloqué à la première étape transférer un fichier. Quand je clique sur répondre j’ai ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Que j’appuie sur le trombone ou l’image j’arrive dans mes photos ...


----------



## Chris K (7 Janvier 2019)

ThibaultH a dit:


> Je suis bloqué à la première étape transférer un fichier. Quand je clique sur répondre j’ai ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ok.. tu passe par l’application visiblement. Perso je vais directement sur le site web du forum via Safari. Donc là... je peux pas t’aider.


----------



## Chris K (7 Janvier 2019)

Petidej a dit:


> Bonjour Chris K,
> Je viens de télécharger ton fichier, effectivement pagination pas fini, mais en tout cas qui fonctionne jusqu’en mars d’après mes souvenir. En ce qui concerne l’ipad, c’est un 2017 normal et cerise sur le gâteau je te confirme qu’il fonctionne très bien sur Notes Plus ainsi que Notability en plus de Goodnotes. Me tarde de télécharger la version finale car tu a produit un semainier, simple efficace j’adopte



Salut et merci pour ton retour.

J’ai finalisé mon agenda. Il est dispo à la même adresse Dropbox que j’ai précédemment indiquée.
Il y a certainement quelques erreurs dans la pagination (j’ai dû créer chaque lien à la mimine).
En plus de la pagination j’ai créé un plan du fichier PDF que Goodnotes peut afficher.


----------



## Petidej (7 Janvier 2019)

Pas de soucis, bon j’ai survolé parce que pas trop de temps mais bravo pour le boulot, comme je l’ai déjà dit, simple efficace, donc indispensable


----------



## Vdbjc (8 Janvier 2019)

Super boulot, je vais tester merci


----------



## kayos (23 Août 2019)

Bonjour le sujet est un peu vieux... Je suis intéressé par le sujet. AUjourd'hui existe il un agenda pour iPad compatible APPLE PENCIL ?


----------



## Marie21000 (21 Décembre 2021)

Je cherche moi aussi si jamais


kayos a dit:


> Bonjour le sujet est un peu vieux... Je suis intéressé par le sujet. AUjourd'hui existe il un agenda pour iPad compatible APPLE PENCIL ?


Je cherche moi aussi si jamais


----------



## Marie21000 (21 Décembre 2021)

kayos a dit:


> Bonjour le sujet est un peu vieux... Je suis intéressé par le sujet. AUjourd'hui existe il un agenda pour iPad compatible APPLE PENCIL ?


Je cherche moi aussi si jamais


----------

